# Sản xuất lon đựng dầu nhớt, mực in, nhựa đường dung tích từ 100ml-200ml, 500ml,1lít, 4lít, 5 lit



## thanhmai2501 (17/11/18)

Nhận sản xuất bao bì kim loại đa dạng, chất lượng
Cuộc sống của chúng ta hiện nay đã rất quen thuộc với hình ảnh những chiếc lon kim loại, bao bi thiếc dùng trong ngành sơn, hóa chất, bao bì kim loại đựng dung môi, hóa chất,…Điều này kéo theo những dịch vụ sản xuất các mặt hàng này phát triển không ngừng. Nắm bắt được nhu cầu đó của thị trường, Công ty TNHH sản xuất bao bì kim loại Huy Lập mang đến nhiều dịch vụ thiết kế, sản xuất khác nhau. 

*Đa dạng các mặt hàng sản xuất*
Có thể nói, ngành gia công, sản xuất bao bì kim loại tại Việt Nam đang phát triển nhưng lại chưa có nhiều đơn vị cung cấp dịch vụ này. Luôn đi trước đón đầu, Huy Lập sẽ mang đến cho bạn nhiều lựa chọn về các mẫu mã bao bì kim loại như sau:

Lon đựng cồn
Lon đựng mực in
Lon đựng sơn
 Lon đựng kéo nắp cọ nhựa
Lon đựng hóa chất, tẩy sơn các loại
Lon đựng thức ăn thủy sản
Lon đựng chất đóng rắn 2k
Bao bì hộp thiếc đựng mỹ phẩm, quà tặng
Thùng vuông 18 lít
Lon đựng dầu nhớt, nước giải nhiệt, chất phụ gia
In ấn trên kim loại, thùng, long sơn số lượng ít,…






_Nhiều mẫu sản phẩm vỏ hộp kim loại được cung cấp_​
Với hàng loạt mẫu mã sản xuất bao bì kim loại hiện có, chúng tôi không ngừng đưa ra ý tưởng thiết kế mẫu lon, thùng đựng kim loại mới cho khách hàng. Đồng thời cam kết về chất lượng là tốt nhất, căn cứ theo nhu cầu sản xuất và những thỏa thuận lúc ban đầu giữa các bên.

*Tại sao bạn nên lựa chọn dịch vụ sản xuất bao bì kim loại của chúng tôi?*

*Chất lượng dịch vụ luôn là tốt nhất*
Huy Lập hoạt động trên phương châm “Xây dựng uy tín từ chính sản phẩm và dịch vụ mà mình cung cấp”. Điều đó không chỉ được minh chứng qua chất lượng sản phẩm mà còn song hành cùng dịch vụ chất lượng. Mọi mẫu mã được kiểm duyệt chặt chẽ từ khâu thiết kế, lên phương án sản xuất, lựa chọn vật liệu phù hợp để vận hành, tiến hành sản xuất sản phẩm. Với những mẫu vỏ hộp kim loại tiếp nhận từ phía khách hàng, chúng tôi sẽ đánh giá và đưa ra phương án giải quyết tốt nhất.






_Huy Lập hoạt động trên uy tín của mình_​
*Công nghệ sản xuất hiện đại*
Với dây chuyền máy móc, thiết bị sản xuất hiện đại được nhập khẩu trực tiếp tại Huy Lập hiện nay, chúng tôi có khả năng đáp ứng sản xuất một khối lượng lớn sản phẩm trong một thời gian ngắn với chất lượng thành phẩm đảm bảo. Hơn thế nữa, đội ngũ công nhân được đào tạo chuyên nghiệp, có trình độ và kinh nghiệm làm việc không ngừng nghỉ nhằm cho ra sản phẩm như ý.

*Thời gian giao hàng theo đúng thỏa thuận *
Huy Lập đảm bảo thời gian giao hàng linh hoạt, đúng thời điểm, đúng địa chỉ nhanh chóng theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng. Không riêng gì khu vực thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, chúng tôi có khả năng vận chuyển hàng hóa đến khắp các tỉnh thành trên cả nước.

*Giá cả dịch vụ cạnh tranh trên thị trường*
Tại Huy Lập, giá thành gia công luôn đi song hành cùng chất lượng sản phẩm. Vì vậy chúng tôi cam kết mang đến sản phẩm tốt nhất với giá cạnh tranh trên thị trường. Số lượng hàng sản xuất càng lớn thì mức ưu đãi càng cao. Tất cả nhằm mang đến sự tiện lợi và an tâm cho các đối tác làm ăn.

Ngoài 3 tiêu chí nòng cốt trong quá trình sản xuất bao bì kim loại này, chúng tôi còn đáp ứng nhiều dịch vụ nhỏ lẻ khác nữa. Nếu bạn hoặc doanh nghiệp của mình có nhu cầu sản xuất bao bì, hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay hôm nay để được tư vấn và tiếp nhận yêu cầu sớm nhất.

*Thông tin liên hệ:*
CÔNG TY TNHH SX VÀ TM DV BAO BÌ KIM LOẠI HUY LẬP
Địa Chỉ: 38/96c Lãnh Binh Thăng,F13,Q.11 Hồ Chí Minh
Website: baobikimloai.com.vn
Email : londunghoachat@gmail.com
Hotline: (028).668.55287 Fax028).668.55287
Di Động: 090.235.1207 - 0169.599.8477














































































​


----------

